
Ask HN: How do you really feel about web-based programming? - seeing
1) What do you love about it?<p>2) What do you hate about it?<p>3) What do you wish got better?
======
macscam
1) What do you love about it? \- making things \- logical element of
programming.

2) What do you hate about it? \- css, javascript bugs \- tech-bro culture \-
gloat of companies

3) What do you wish got better? \- more companies making products helping the
world / making a difference \- less competition for jobs

------
brianwawok
1) instant feedback. Not just some backend code no one sees.

2) Javascript and npm and all that is rubbish. Rather write web 1.0 than
import leftpad in grunt

3) Scala.JS is good. We need more good stuff to compile down to web assembly
so we can write browser code in a sane language.

------
coderKen
1\. Visible results, easily shared, just send a link.

2\. Over-tooling and complex architectures, look at NPM and Flux(react)

3\. Inbuilt dependency management by browser, Grunt/Gulp/Bower/Webpack/ the
compression and minification done by these should be handled by browsers so
that we no longer have need for them. Just one standard configuration to be
used by everyone.

------
ryanlm
I love that it's somewhat the most portable platform.

------
LarryMade2
Are we talking about web-based technologies, or programming via the web with
on-line tools?

